# Seagull M186S Guilloche Dial



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

Let's continue with Seagull's m186s. This time I'll use pictures from the net, because I'll only spoil the impression if I use my Canon. But if there are some copyright issue, I'll replace them.

It is difficult to add anything in terms of quality, which is not mentioned in the presentation of the previous Seagulls. Precisely calculated proportions, respectively, perfectly executed details, expressed in an incredible finish.










There's a slight borrowing from Tissot Le Locle's dial, but the case (fully polished) and crown are quite different.



















The back is transparent again, so we can see the ST 1612 movement.










The crown is big onion type, and of course is branded with the letter S. This type of crown is quite easy to wind, which is redundant for an automatic watch. But the form of case and lugs are a little pretentious and crown completes this picture.



















Unfortunately I'm starting to repeat myself, but here we have again the genuine leather strap and the branded buckle.

We should not miss 'china made', which apparently will become more proud and respectable.

Excellent idea is the blue-ing of the hands, I don't know painted or heated. As expected in that case, hands have no luminescence.

This wristwatch shows that elegance can have many variations. Quite different from m177s, even a little "pretentious", m186s is a classic impressive.

m186s has another version with a flat dial and straight hands, with a very different look, but it will be in the next review.

Best regards, Miro.


----------

